# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hemigrammus bleheri



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

my first attempts to make a "catalogue-picture".

Model : Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL
ExposureTime : 1/100Sec
FNumber : F7,1
ISOSpeedRatings : 800
FocalLength : 44,00(mm)

have only a f3.5-5.6 lens, no macro no f2.8, so things should improve in the future










--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

my first attempts to make a "catalogue-picture".

Model : Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL
ExposureTime : 1/100Sec
FNumber : F7,1
ISOSpeedRatings : 800
FocalLength : 44,00(mm)

have only a f3.5-5.6 lens, no macro no f2.8, so things should improve in the future










--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

The head seems to be a little out of
focus as well as the pectoral fins. Try
using a faster shutter speed. I'm actually
a little surprised that 1/100 didn't catch
them fast enough. But then again, these guys
swim around a lot!

Also, the lower part of the claudal fin
is merging into the background.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

@ GG :

the head IS out of focus. But I think the f5.6 is what it caused.

I did mess up the exif of two foto's I was playing with ... the correct ones are :
iso800 - f5.6 - 1/80s - 48mm









and it's a cheap lens which doens't deliver sharp pictures at f5.6

and because this is not a black background, things can merge into each other. But I like a natural background more than a black, sterile, one.

but again, first attempt. only going forward from here









--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

You're right about the natural background - I
prefer that too. Keep us posted with your
pictures!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ghazanfar Ghori:
> Keep us posted with your pictures!


your wish is my command


















now an other question.

Taking picture of my own fish is not a real problem. I've got lots of light and seas of time to pick the right moment.

But how do you take pictures of fish at someone elses home OR even at shops ?

Do you have any experience with that ?
Any tips or pitfalls to share ?

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Very nice picture. Much improved.

As to taking pictures at another person's house or fish shop, it has been a long time since I did that but it is very much more difficult. Most fish shops won't let you set up a tripod. And you have to rely on flash.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Most fish shops won't let you set up a tripod.


Why would you use tripod when taking pictures of moving objects to begin with ?.

I understand that you would use one when taking tank shots, macros or pictures of plants but taking *CLOSE UP* pictures of moving fish is counter-productive on tripod. Your equipment has to be "flexible" so you can catch swimming fish.

As for as LFS or other setups your only choice is external flash or portable light setup which I doubt you would be able to use in LFS. Also you would want to ask staff to quickly clean front glass.

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

@ Bob :

as said before, flash isn't an option. But a good lens, high iso and neat image







will do the job

@ Jay :

tried some pics at an LFS today ... pretty hopeless









I will take my cam with me to the FLS for the rare species but for the common one I must explore other ways.

two come into my mind :
1) at home by other people
2) at breeders

I think both could be interested in free prints of their fish in exchange for an afternoon session. We'll see









for those interested :
scalare

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Perrush,

Great picture. I like the contrast between yellow and black. Your pictures have good potential. Keep snapping 







.

Here is one of my _Pterophyllum scalare_

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------

